# Mud buddy issue



## fowler50 (Oct 18, 2010)

I know i should know more about my mud buddy. But i am new to it and i have purchase this may. I have a mud buddy 35 hp long tail with black death after market. I was riding in the morning for hunting one day and i felt something hot so i looked behind me and i saw my whole exhaust was all red and i seen the blue flaming torch coming out of the exhaust. It backfired like twice.  i don't know what is going on but it runs perfect besides those two things. I was wondering if anybody could give me idea that know more than me. i was thinking it could be bad spark plugs, gas, gas lines. i even reserach online and it said it could be my battery..... i have no idea. can anybody give me an idea what it could be that has this happen?
THANKS FOWLER50


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

Do you have an electric fuel pump on it?


----------



## fowler50 (Oct 18, 2010)

It could have one. where is this located on it?


----------



## Kdub (Sep 6, 2010)

That's all normal. Exhaust pipes heat up. You only notice it when its dark. It might be running a little lean, but if its running well its ok.


----------



## fowler50 (Oct 18, 2010)

But my trip was only ten minutes long... it doesn't seem right seeing flames out of my exhaust in 28 degrees morning.


----------



## fowler50 (Oct 18, 2010)

and also it backfired and stalled like it wouldn't let me go. i had to let it idle a llittle than hit and go


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

mine isnt on the motor itself, i have one attatched to the hull that pumps alot of fuel. sometimes it pumps way more than it needs to and at times it floods itself out. my pipe glows red too. thats not a big deal. when mine gets run at full throttle for 10 minutes, when i stop it, it'll back fire. i had it tuned up and all the proper up keep for it and it still does it. id say your fuel pump is running a little more than it should


----------



## Kdub (Sep 6, 2010)

Could be running a little lean, but I assure you its normal. That heat from gasoline combustion has to go somewhere. It goes out your exhaust. If you are overly concerned about it the only thing to change would be your carb jets. I haven't tore into a mb carb before.


----------



## hyper31 (Oct 1, 2008)

Mine does it as we'll it is all normal. My exhaust glows red hot and when I stop it blows flames at idle according to Mudbuddy it is burning unused fuel and it is normal.


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

sounds like the carb needs to be adjusted


----------

